# new and unsure where to start



## ilovemydog (Aug 9, 2011)

Me and my husband have been TTC for 2 years after various tests we found out the problem is male factor infertility. we were told in July that we were being put on the list for ICSI at Liverpool women's. the following week we were told this was being postponed as Warrington PCT suspended the funding last year. they were supposed to review the decision in July but have now postponed it until September. i am finding the whole situation difficult and would like to meet people who are also dealing with male factor infertility and other people who are affected by the funding in Warrington.

Thank you!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiya 

I'm not from warrington,that is wrong that they have cancelled all funding and keep changing the date to review.
Me and my hubby are due to start fertility treatment at Liverpool Womens (some time in the next 6 months) It's also male factor for us as he has Non Obstructive Azoospermia.


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for replying, feeling very isolated at the moment. Family and friends are supportive but don't really understand. We were referred to womens at a similar time to you. we had been told by GP and urologist that my husband had azoospermia but when they tested sample at womens they found very small numbers of sperm (a huge but positive shock). we thought he would need tese like your husband. i hope all goes well on the 29th. Are you having ICSI? and have you been to to patient info evening yet? 

Sounds like our circumstances are similar from reading your summary at the bottom. need to figure out how to add mine!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Laura ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

To add info under your posts...click on PROFILE at the top of the screen then click on FORUM PROFILE on the left of the screen and you can add your info in the signature box. 

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Male factors
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

ICSI
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

North West and Borders - where you will also find a thread for Liverpool women's hospital
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=521.0

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck!



Pinkcat


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi laura 

it will be icsi that we have, as when they do the tese the sperm will be immature with no tails (and probably wont be enough off them even if they find ones with tails to let
them fertilise naturally).

we haven't been to the patient evening yet,that'll be after the tese and I'm still waiting for a hsg which may be after the tese, so that will most likely happen november. Have you been 
to one yet?

my family are the same,really supportive but no clue whatsoever about whats really going on. It's one of those things,if it doesn't affect you,you don't really need to know exactly
what it all means.

It's good that they found a few swimmers in your dh's  SA when they tested it at the womens (think thats called ogliospermia... or something strange like it) it saves your dh going 
through the tese. My hubby is starting to brick it he's never had any kind of op before. 

you should join the Liverpool womens thread, pinkcat has posted the link 3rd link on her reply. Theres loads of girls on there all at different stages of tx or waiting to start like me and also
some that have gone through it all and got their bfp's    everyones friendly and really supportive


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

we were told we would have been invited topatient evening at the end of July if funding had been available, which is hard to take! i have had blood samples done by what is hsg? isn't that what they test for when you are pregnant? with our delay i am thinking november before anymore appointments for us too. i go from thinking things are moving along quite quickly to feeling that a few weeks or months is an eternity!
,
am not suprised your husband is nervous, men are not used to being prodded and poked the same way women are! i have my fingers crossed that it is successful for you 

will definately look at lwh thread, thanks!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi

The hsg is a sort of x-ray/ultrasound of your womb they put some dye in and just check that your womb is in good condition before you start treatment.
so far I've just had 2 day bloods and 21 day bloods,I really want to just get the hsg out the way now,but from talking to people that have been down the  male factor
route they don't start a more detailed look as the woman until the man is all done with.

I've also managed to find out that you need to have had a smear test done recently so I'm off to the doctors in the next couple of weeks to ask for that (some women don't
get asked for a recent clear result.... but others have had to get one and it's delayed them starting treatment) Also once you've actually been to the info evening they take bloods
to test for ruebella immunity... that can also delay treatment if it comes backs your not immune (it happened to a girl on the lwh thread and I think her treatment got delayed by around 
3months) so I might ask to be tested now for that too. 

I sound like a crazy woman


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,
you do not sound like a crazy women it is best to cover all bases so you dont get an unexpected surpise like we did with funding. i feel like i am going crazy at the moment. really bitter about having to do ICSI at all when everyone around me gets pregnant without any problems. I do know we are lucky to have this option but it has hit me harder than i realised about the funding, it's really frustrating  

Are you with Mr Lewis-Jones at lwh. Once they found some sperm  in dh sample he told me to go to gp to do day 3 and 21 bloods again and get tested for rubella immunity so it is definately a good idea for you to do those. it also means you are doing something positive while you wait. Didn't know about the smear test but had one few months ago so that's good to know too. it's funny how when it is mf they don't look at the woman's womb until treatment starts i have asked few times for a scan but they have said to wait. waiting and trying to relax are so hard during this process


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

Yes we're with Doctor Lewis Jones too. He's an amazing guy, tells it like is but is reassuring too. He's cool looking for an old man   I love his hair do 

Is it september that your pct is looking at funding again? I really hope they decide to give treatment the go ahead again,even if they were just to allow 1 cycle at this moment
in time it would be something. It shouldn't have been suspended in the first place,they're taking away the rights of a woman to have a baby.... and lets face it how many people
have a spare 5 grand or so to pay privately and when you make your national insurance contributions each month and you see jobless junkies and alkies getting loads handed to 
them it's rally unfair!!! (sorry for the mini rant   )

I'm not bitter that I have to go through icsi to have a baby it does wind me up seeing young girls knocked up,smoking,drinking and bragging about what they are going to get from the
state now that they are single,pregnant and jobless! I really hate the way society rewards people that are nothing more than spongers    especially when the people that are 
really in need suffer.  

I've been finding it really hard to relax while waiting too,it's practically impossible when all you want and can think about is a baby. But one day we'll both have our little bundles  
you never know we could even be bump buddies    

will the pct write to you to tell you about funding or do you have to do all the finding out at the time?


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry for late reply have had a busy few days

i have to ring the PCT mid september to find out decision and where we stand  

going away next week so that will be good distraction am looking forward to it


----------

